# Electrolysis set up?



## MIdigger (Dec 30, 2010)

A while back someone explained how to set up a way to clean coins,etc, by using an old charger, cutting off the ends and putting alligator clips on (have that so far). Can anyone help me finish the details? I have some items Id like to remove the crud off. A few coins (no big values) an 1849 Pope Pius IX copper coin, an 1790 Austian 1 Kreutzer, an 1899 Canadian large cent, and a Sicilian 1557 silver piece. None of which have any value to me, just like to clean em up to see the details. Plus a few other metal detecting objects. Thanks for any help.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Rich,

 I remember that thread, but I'll be durned if I can find it now. 

Here's a very detailed, non-photo illustrated description.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's one:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Cannon-ball-in-the-electrolosis-cleaner/m-258936/tm.htm


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2010)

If they're not worth anything why build something that may produce gasses and make them worth less? You can obviously read the dates so leave them alone. You'll only hurt the value by cleaning them.
 If you really want them to shine there are lots of products that will do it. The question is how to keep them that way. That requires new equipment or perfect conditions to lacquer them before tarnish sets in again.
 The battle won't be won once it starts.


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 30, 2010)

Cleaning coins is a bad idea. It's the natural patina that lends them value. If it's chunky rusty type stuff, pick at it with a dental pick but DON'T use any kinda metal/silver cleaner/polisher. Pennies look so nice all shined up but they are worth more if left to naturally darken.

 Just my 2 cents....

 Brian


----------



## bawtils (Dec 30, 2010)

I would put them in olive oil. At this point, unless the coins were rare, they are not worth anything anyhow. I would like to see the 16th century coin though! PM me for any other help.


----------



## ironmountain (Dec 30, 2010)

check out the friendly metal detecting forums. Tons of threads on electrolysis and cleaning coins etc.  Olive oil works. A soft toothbrush and a paste of baking soda and vinegar will work also....and if you want to get rough with it..soak it in ketchup for awhile. The acid will eat away the crud, but you need to watch it and make sure you dont damage the coin.  If you have small items that are rusted, a paste of Barkeeper's Friend and water left on it and then scrubbed with a soft toothbrush or a kitchen scrubbie works also...To clean coins that aren't key dates etc...just plain old clad, I'll put it in a sock, tie the sock up and throw it in the washer....


----------



## MIdigger (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Ive collected coins all my life, yes I am aware that cleaning devalues them. However, as I said these mean nothing to me and Id just like to spiff them up. The Pope coin is interesting but is difficult to read because of the crud. The Canadian is just an experiment, same as the 1790 Kreutzer these coins arent worth a lot oan I could easily get rid of them at a flea mkt. The only one I wont mess with is the silver 1557Phillip 2 Rex. very thin and has a crack in it.


----------



## tftfan (Dec 31, 2010)

Dont do it... I trashed a few I.H.'s try the spud first. Out of time now...gotta go to work. I can post a few pics in a few days. You can still do it that way if ya dont like the spud action.


----------



## truedigr (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's the rest. You need a glass pyrex measuring bowl or the saucer shape one. Add water almost to the top, more than 3/4 anyway. Add a tablespoon of salt. Stir the salt around in the water. You will need a stainless steel spoon. Bend the spoon so that the spoon part is submerged in the water, and the handle is draped over the rim of the glass. Then clip your object with the clip and the handle of the spoon with the other. I can't remember which one positive or negative goes on the item, but you will know it's right when the water starts to bubble and start to turn darker. It will also start to smell like rotten or boiled eggs. Best to do outside like in the garage or on the patio. Watch your times. A regular indian head or wheat penny usually only takes a minute or so. Bigger items take more time. I usually check the item every couple of minutes. Then I take a toothbrush and brush the crust off and let it go for another couple of minutes to you desired liking. This method does work great on items like corroded or encrusted gold or silver that has been submerged for many years. I have used it on tokens, medals, watchfobs, and buttons. I cleaned a state seal Georgia Civil War button that was so crusted and rusty, you couldn't see any detail whatsoever. It cleaned up great and I sold it on the bay for $124. Just try it at you own disgression. Works for me. Robert


----------



## truedigr (Jan 1, 2011)

One more thing, this will eat the stainless spoon after about 6 to 10 items. The thicker the stainless, the longer it will last. I have went through lots of spoons. Robert


----------

